# ISO real black powder (Goex; Schuetzen; Swiss)



## GuyMontag (7 mo ago)

ISO real black powder (Goex; Schuetzen; Swiss)

I’m looking for 2f, 3f, and/or 4f

I’m not looking for much, just enough to get through hunting season with my new (to me) flintlock.


----------



## lifesshort (Apr 3, 2017)

send me pm with your phone number and I can get you fixed up


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

I have a can of 4F I will sale for a reasonable price.
How’s $20 sound?


----------

